# Browning Maxus Problem



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody have a problem with the Browning Maxus firing mechanism not closing completely.

2. Having the firing safety slip back partially back on from the recoil after the 2nd shot is fired? not being able to the 3 shot until I physically pus hthe safety to full safety and then back to fire?


----------



## Cliner (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a buddy have the same problem with his maxus, I had the same problem with my Extrema 2...once. Ours both happened right after we bought the guns (new). The packing grease that comes with the gun is what we attributed to be the issue. If your gun is new, it may be the packing grease. Take it apart and give it a nice cleaning and see if that helps.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

dito. Clean and try again.


----------

